# Youtube Offline???



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2016)

Hi zusammen

Während ich auf YT am Musik hören war kam auf einmal eine Fehlermeldung und seit dem kann ich auf YT nicht mehr zugreifen, habe nur ich soviel Pech oder ist es bei euch auch so??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2016)

Du hast das Pech dass deine angeforderte Datei genau auf dem Server liegt der grade ein Problem hat.
Das löst sich normalerweise innerhalb von Minuten von selbst (aus Backup/Redundanzgründen der Googleserver).


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast das Pech dass deine angeforderte Datei genau auf dem Server liegt der grade ein Problem hat.
> Das löst sich normalerweise innerhalb von Minuten von selbst (aus Backup/Redundanzgründen der Googleserver).



Ich komme nicht mal auf die Startseite von YT also welche Datei fordere ich denn an??


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2016)

Wenn du GAR nicht mehr auf YT kommst aber alle anderen INternetseiten gehen hat wohl dein Provider/Routing grade nen Aussetzer... das ist zwar selten aber auch nichts schrecklich ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2016)

Bei dir klingt das so, als ob ich diesen Thread gar nicht hätte erstellen dürfen  Mal sehen ob es später oder Morgen wieder läuft, anscheinend habe nur ich das Problem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2016)

Sagen wir mal so, ich hab diese Fehlermeldung auch schon öfter gesehen in den letzten Jahren, länger als ein paar Minuten hats aber nie gedauert bis alles wieder funktionierte.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, ich hab diese Fehlermeldung auch schon öfter gesehen in den letzten Jahren, länger als ein paar Minuten hats aber nie gedauert bis alles wieder funktionierte.



Und jetzt funktioniert es wieder Problemlos  War wohl doch nur vorübergehend, hatte mich gewundert das Google die YT Server abgeschaltet hätte, denn ich bezweilfe das es jemals passieren wird


----------

